# Only Child (dog) syndrome?? Ever had a single pup litter??



## Shane Olean (May 5, 2006)

May sound strange - but...

I have a male lab out of a good breeding who was the only pup delivered by the dam.

This dog is quite high strung (not un-expected from the sire) but what I'm finding increasingly interesting is how amazingly attached he is to the owner - he's constantly looking for her - is attached to her side 24x7 if possible... I've never seen this 'clingyness' out of a dog like this before - it's like he's psycho when he's not around her...

Anyway - got me to thinking - we want to take pups at 49 days so they can establish a pecking order and develop personality in the pack and what not - 

What happens when there's only one dog in the litter and he IS the pup - and litter - and alpha - and omega?? Think because he didn't get the 0-7wk socialization he's crazy??

Just wondering about the psyche (sp?? psych-E)

Thanks!


----------



## Waterfowl Retrievers (Jun 20, 2004)

Great question. 
I just had a litter of two pups so I hope they can figure it out.

Maybe he needs the dog whisperer? haha :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TxFig (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Only Child (dog) syndrome?? Ever had a single pup litte*



huntmup said:


> Anyway - got me to thinking - we want to take pups at 49 days so they can establish a pecking order and develop personality in the pack and what not -
> 
> What happens when there's only one dog in the litter and he IS the pup - and litter - and alpha - and omega?? Think because he didn't get the 0-7wk socialization he's crazy??
> 
> Just wondering about the psyche (sp?? psych-E)



My last litter (almost 2 years ago now) was a litter of one pup. The important thing to do with a litter of one (or 8 for that matter) is to make sure the breeder is getting the pups LOTS of socialization. In fact, I wouldn't buy a pup that hadn't been socialized pretty much every day from 3 weeks on.


Now all that said, you know the 49 day stuff is a myth, right?


----------



## Waterfowl Retrievers (Jun 20, 2004)

I have had pups go home at 6 weeks and be the star of the litter and some at 8 weeks who were the stars. 

I think proper, thorough socialization is the key to any litter! Paul


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I have a litter of one who is now an AFC, so it's not the end of the world.

But, realize that the pup is the Alpha male or female cause she's the only one!

We had a one year dog than bonded with her and helped the dog socialization thing.

I would try to find a litter of pups and put the pup with that litter to give your single pup socialization and pack skills. But, litters of one dogs aren't that uncommon, and can turn out to be great performance dogs.


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

We had a Singleton male pup in February. I was told that I needed to make "play dates" with other pups, etc. Due to the extensive series of puppy shots they have to have at the vet, I was lucky to get him in "Puppy Kindergarden" by 14 weeks. He was fine with the other pups in his class, which required some interaction and with the other dog owners.
His mother played with him from the time he was able to play, as did our older male. He went to his first "picnic trial" at 16 weeks. He seems to have no issues with strange dogs and likes all the folks who want to give him a "pat on the head". He's an intense retriever on both land and water and loves birds. At this point, he is way ahead of our last male pup purchased from a litter of eight, who got the same upbringing from 7 weeks on.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm raising a single pup right now. He is seven weeks old and doing just great. I've spent a lot of time on balanced socialization, and he is outgoing and pleasant with everyone he meets. There have been no issues.  

Here's the link to the journal - from day one. 8) 

_*Gunny's Early Days (link)*_


----------

